# Have you changed the style sheet today?



## another_dave_b (14 Sep 2009)

Firefox 3.5.3 on MS Windows XP Home.

Acer Aspire netbook. (8" screen)

1.The forum seems to have changed from a liquid layout, that filled the whole screen, to one that occupies perhaps 50%, with a 25% margin to the left and the right.

2. When you preview a post, the urls become hyperlinks in the editing box, so you can't edit them.


----------



## Tony B (14 Sep 2009)

fine for me both at home and work, home - vista home, work xp pro both using firefox 3.5.3


----------



## another_dave_b (14 Sep 2009)

IE8, MS Windows XP Home. 

Acer Aspire netbook (8" screen)

1.Testing in IE8 - the becoming an un-editable hyperlink after previewing still a problem. (Could that have been a backend/module upgrade to your forum software?)

2. layout is again centralised, but with a narrower margin to the sides. 10%? perhaps. This is ok. The 25% margins would probably only be a problem for users with v.small screens, like this netbook!


----------



## Shaun (14 Sep 2009)

I haven't changed anything, so not sure what the problem is.

One thing that sorts all manner of strange problems is deleting and re-creating the forum cookie.

To delete your cookie follow this link - then simply log back in to re-create it.

Does that help?

URL in case the link won't work for you (_because the forum truncates URLs, I've split it up a bit - just remove the spaces and join together if you need to use it_):



> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/for ums/login.php?do=logo ut&logouthash=1252 935955-d1dd5fdac4 2abe69093121c6b6e39 5a058c88cff



Cheers,
Shaun


----------

